# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  new member introduction

## Christopher11

Hy everyone I am christopher11 from Australia new here...hope to meet good information here.

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia Christopher11

----------


## Carol Jean

Hi! I am also a new member. My ancestry is French, German and Irish to name a few. I love history and genealogy and have done extensive research to trace my ancestry. Had my brother's DNA tested and he is R1b. I am trying to learn about DNA and how to find out who our ancestor was in France. Our surname, which our ancestor took is not his surname---proven by DNA test. Help! Our ancestor escaped at the time of the French REV. as a stow-a-way on a boat and came to America. He was born in 1785 to wealthy parents who were beheaded.

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia Carol. Check our Genetic and Historic sections:
http://www.eupedia.com/genetics/
http://www.eupedia.com/history/

----------

